# new motor I got ata yard sale



## caddyjosh (May 4, 2008)

I got this at a yard sale $25 with a tank full of gas I got it to start but I need to get the pull cord fixed anyone know what kind it is just throwing it out there they will probably be able to find out at the marine shop.


----------



## whj812 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like an Evinrude or Johnson.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a Johnnyrude (Johnson or Evinrude) 4 horse from the early to mid 60s. Gimme the model number and I will tell for sure. Definitely a steal for 25 bucks.


----------



## shamoo (May 5, 2008)

I'd be disappointed if bassboy1 didnt reply to this thread.

whj812 sounds like he may know a thing or two about motors also, way to go guys. I know it may not sound like a big deal but to look at an motor and say what kind it is, thats impressive to me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 5, 2008)

shamoo said:


> way to go guys. I know it may not sound like a big deal but to look at an motor and say what kind it is, thats impressive to me.



I second that - you guys are awesome!

Motor is a steal for $100.00 much less $25. Nice grab


----------



## Waterwings (May 5, 2008)

Great buy! 8)


----------



## Popeye (May 5, 2008)

I'll give ya $30.00 for it and you can keep the can :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (May 5, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I'd be disappointed if bassboy1 didnt reply to this thread.
> 
> whj812 sounds like he may know a thing or two about motors also, way to go guys. I know it may not sound like a big deal but to look at an motor and say what kind it is, thats impressive to me.


Aww, it ain't that much. I just happen to like older Johnnyrudes. I am sure some of y'all could tell everything about any classic car that goes by. Really not any different than that. Once you tear two or three apart, you get a good idea at the inner workings of them. Especially on these old Johnnyrudes, as the same general design was kept for 50 years or more, with minor changes each year. And, they were very simple no nonsense designs, for the most part. I tell ya, parting them out is one of the best ways to gain experience with the innards, and it can often be profitable. Even then, I have one in the back that I cannot identify for the life of me, using every resource I can think of.




Anyway, I will give you 42, and pay shipping..... Without even knowing where it is coming from. 

Seriously though, a model number will solve this easy. Also, now taking a better look at the LU, I am seeing that it is a shallow water weedless drive, and though those were made all throughout the 60s, I would say those were most common towards the late 60s, and possibly as late as '73 or so. That cowling shape is leading me to believe it is a '68 or '69, but that is a bad angle to tell for sure. Definitely a 4 horse though. One of OMCs best designs, and still sought after quite highly today.


----------



## caddyjosh (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help and the offers to buy but I think I'll hang on to it Thanks guys


----------



## tornado (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a Johnny Cash version of mine:


----------



## caddyjosh (May 7, 2008)

I have looked every all over on this I do not see any model #'s at all Where should I look?


----------



## bassboy1 (May 7, 2008)

I believe that motor is new enough to have the model number on the left side of the transom clamp. You may have to dig under some paint in order to find it, as it seems to be the "Johnny Cash" version, according to Tornado.


----------



## caddyjosh (May 7, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I believe that motor is new enough to have the model number on the left side of the transom clamp. You may have to dig under some paint in order to find it, as it seems to be the "Johnny Cash" version, according to Tornado.


Thanks man so dumb questiuon this is a 2 stroke right?do you know what mixture ratio I should use on this?


----------



## tornado (May 7, 2008)

If it is indeed the same motor, fowlmood77 decoded it as a '69 two stroke 50:1 mixture. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2629
You can see the serial number plate on the left side transome clamp like bassboy1 said in that picture.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 7, 2008)

Yes it is a 2 stroke. 50:1 on Johnson/Evinrude motors after 1962. In the 80s, they put 100:1 in the manuals, which will not hurt those motors (80s models) if run once a week or more, but when it starts to sit a bit, it causes a bit of trouble, so they quickly went back to 50:1. The average joe should just stick with 50:1, as all my post 1962 outboards get.


----------

